# PACO PADS - Rent or Buy - BOULDER, CO



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

We rent Paco pads, and then we sell them used. Come rent for your next trip, or purchase used Paco Pads at great prices. 

Welcome to . -

Colorado Water Sport
Whitewater Tube Co
CKS Rental Center
3600 Arapahoe Ave. 
Boulder CO 80303
720-239-2179
cksrentalcenter.com


----------

